# hogged horse a no no for working hunters?



## carmenlucy123 (30 August 2007)

With regards to the post on mane plaiting...

It has reminded me.... why can you not enter a working hunter class on a hogged horse??

Is there a reason behind the rule? as there are so many hunters that are hogged?

My mares a cobby cross and is not stocky enoughto be a "cob" in showing and i fancied workers just for something to do with friends im not expecting to be crowned champion but it looks like i wont even get in the ring..... 

i thought it was a stupid rule and no one I know can tell me why?

so does anyone know? :grin:


----------



## RunToEarth (30 August 2007)

That is not the case as my sister has done tonnes of local workers with her very cobby hogged gelding and has been placed every time out this season. I think with the bigger shows standards rise and people dont want to pay entry fees when a lot of the cometition is finer bred hunters with neat plaited manes.


----------



## trundle (31 August 2007)

But doesn't that then just make a mockery of the term "working hunter"? Surely a working hunter is one that actually goes out hunting on a regular basis and as such is judged on performance as much as appearance? I thought show hunter was the class for the posh ponies (though as usual, could be utterly, completely wrong). 

I have definitely seen hogged horses in WH classes at local shows, and i could swear i saw one at the county show last year.I think you should go for it, carmenlucy, and jsut aim to have fun !


----------



## carmenlucy123 (31 August 2007)

yeah im sure alot of the smaller shows allow it... i thought maybe there was something behind it but obviously not...
im sure it wont ask me on the entry form and i doubt i'd get thrown out the ring!
i watched some at ponies uk and they where blatant showjumpers in mexican nosebands and everything i expected to see snaffle mouth in hunting bridles!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (31 August 2007)

My hogged  show cob has won loads of working hunters and gone champion many a time- sometimes people b*tch about him but the judges always say he is unusual as he is fit not fat, quick off the leg, can out gallop a TB over a short distance and is very clearly a proper hunter( at 15hh my husband can hunt for 5 hours and jump anything) so unless specifically excluded i would have a go!


----------



## RunToEarth (31 August 2007)

Trudle- Yes I do agree with you, WH are judged on how they will hunt, which is why at the 4yo WH class at GYS this year everyone got their backs up because alot were certainly more hack/RC than hunter- as they lacked bone and muscle. However, in showing everything is judged on appearamce to a degree, you have to accept that some judges just will not place a hogged cob over something going just as nicely with that plaited mane.


----------



## silversox (31 August 2007)

Try W.H. at local, unaffiliated level.  A good judge will see the merits of a decent horse, as long as your turnout is correct, you go at a good hunting pace but not too fast and give a decent show afterwards if called back in on a clear.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Drummer (4 September 2007)

I have a maxi cob and have always competed him in local workers and a couple of times in Hunter classes.  Only once have I had a 'well he is a cob' comment from the judge which is what put me off doing workers/hunters for a while.

  I was placed 2nd in a ridden hunter class at a large local show this year and approached the judge after and asked her what she thought of me being in a hunter class and she said what she is looking for is a horse suitable to spend a day out hunting on and one that is fit and happy and ready for the job.  Which he is and does, it is a pain when you can be dismissed up against horses that don't even hunt or riders that enter hunter classes who are anti ahh!

But cobs are the jack of all trades, don't be put off by entering if me and my boy can do it then so can you!!!  Also most local shows never have cob classes anyway so what are we meant to enter!?!?!


----------



## Lauren1234 (4 September 2007)

my friend did working hunter on a medium weight cob that was hogged and won when all the rest of the entrants had manes.


----------



## rforsyth1984 (10 September 2007)

I did WH on my arab.... terrific fun, no body made any funny comments or anything.


----------

